# Suit pockets - flaps in, or flaps out?



## JMatt (Feb 16, 2006)

Many of my suits (all?) have what I would call "convertible" front pockets. They have flaps, yet the flaps can be tucked in to provide for the flapless look (can't recall the proper term).

Should one leave the flaps out - or tuck them in?


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Flapless=besom

Flapless is a more formal look, and it's perfectly acceptable to tuck in or leave out. I always leave mine out.


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

I believe besom is the term you are looking for. 

Besom is more formal than flaps. So it depends on the situation as to which would be the preferrable way to wear them. I always were mine out except on my black pinstripe suit. I wear it only in fairly formal situations (but not formal enough to require semi-formal dress).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

Wow, that was scary Doc. It was like you read my mind.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## JMatt (Feb 16, 2006)

Ahh yes - besom!

I thought that tucked in would look cleaner, and slimmer; while left out would look more casual, casual being a relative term. Sounds like you're both confirming that?


----------



## Prophete-Faux (Feb 18, 2006)

I usually wear mine in when I'm wearing a jacket with odd trousers, or without a tie, as I feel it's a little more casual. On the other hand, dinner jackets always (or should always!) have besom pockets, to add to the sleek picture.

Either way, I suppose the message is that flaps are a bit more functional, a bit more businesslike a look.

Incidentally, I'm of the opinion that besom pockets look awful with any more than a little bit of a slant downwards..


----------



## Sartorius Rex (Mar 4, 2006)

I put mine in#8212;I#8217;m not the tallest person in the world, and every little bit helps.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

I wear them out.


----------



## Bonhamesque (Sep 5, 2005)

out


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

Out - just looks nicer to me.


----------



## Chris Despos (Nov 30, 2005)

The first instructions I ever received on the matter are : Suits and tuxedos have besom pockets, sportcoats and topcoats have flaps. This is from an older, classicly trained tailor from Milan. I don't adhere to this 100%, but if anyone wants a rule, there you go.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

I believe those sort of pockets are called jetted, or double-piped.


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLPWCXIII_
> 
> I believe those sort of pockets are called jetted, or double-piped.


Though I am not absolutely certain, I believe that besom and jetted are synonymous.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## Chris Despos (Nov 30, 2005)

> quote:Though I am not absolutely certain, I believe that besom and jetted are synonymous.


You are correct sir.

Piped pocket is another term


----------

